# Manitoba vs sk



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know a little about sk from people that I know. I have never been hunting in Canada and was wondering what people thought about the west side of Manitoba. I've heard really good thing lately. Any thought would help cause I'm trying to plan a couple trip next year. Thoughts on zelana area and north of there since I want to shoot canadians, s&b and mallards. Also, this will be a freelance hunt so im looking for an area free on leased up lands as far as u can see.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Please don't shoot Canadians.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

No internet scouting. Oh wait, your talking about Canada so therefore it's permitted.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry it seemed to come off as Internet scouting. I was just wondering if Manitoba is locked up by outfitters or if a guy could get up by the big lakes and freelance. Want to go up there for 7 days and hunt for geese and mallards. If u want to help pm me. U guys should be happy this is going to keep me out of ND. Just want to try something new.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Carefull shooting Canadians, the Mounties get a little angry when that happens, not to mention the tremendous downer for the Canadians. Remember you can only shoot them with lead on private land, not public...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

bluebill, have been researching myself, very hard to find any information. Sk is normally more renown than Man. however both offer good opportunities. Let me know if you find anything out, definitely want to get back to Canada myself again some day.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

just give it a whirl, its more fun and rewarding doing it yourself. otherwise book it through a guide.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Man. will have more ducks IMO.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

E Manitoba should give you a great shot at S&B's, Canadas, and the best shot of ducks.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would think that the western side would be the best to find numbers of s&b's but I've never been there. I kinda figured that the eastern part would be better for giants. I guess what I'm looking for is a spot with mallards and snows and also just enough canadas around to hunt if the snows give us the finger. I though the western part might be it but I could be wrong.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Glad you're not coming here. Have fun in Canada. Try around Oak Hammock!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I mistyped. W Manitoba was what I meant. E side better for Canadas. E Sask of W Manitoba sounds like the ticket for what you're looking for.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

The East Central part of Sask is great for snows and Lessors and the border of Sask and Manitoba is hot for Canadas and as you approach the Lakes ducks are great. The specks are in Central Sask
I think there are more big outfitters in Manitoba and Sask has many wannabee local spotters for cash


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

You cannot expect many serious answers on this board as you can see. What is up with that? I have hunted in Saskatchewan and Manitoba, but is has been a few years and I hunted only for ducks and sharptails. Both Provinces are comparable, but I found generally larger sloughs in Manitoba. Access to water was easy and permission was granted without exception. I used a licensed guide that was referred to me by some friends. We always scheduled our trip for the second week of October.


----------

